# Can I claim for public transport fee in my tax return?



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I pay for bus card every month. Can I claim it?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes. Line 364.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I always pay at the machine and I get only small invoices without my name on it. Can I use those invoices?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

If you pay using an electronic payment card. In GTA, we have PRESTO cards that you can get a receipt showing usage. The government can look at it to ensure sufficient usage. It has to be a certain number of trips within a four eek period minimum. See:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns360-390/364/lgblty-eng.html


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Each month, are you buying a monthly pass (unlimited use), or are you buying enough tickets/rides to get you though the month. If the later, unless you are using an electronic payment card as posted by Guban, you won't be able to claim it. If buying the pass, I would keep the receipt and pass itself.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

All details here:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/transitpass/

List of requirements to support your claim:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns360-390/364/whtnd-eng.html


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

So keep in mind - in addition to the usual convenience of a monthly transit pass, it can be cheaper on an after-tax basis even if you only use it for 3 of the 4 wks in a month because you can't claim one-off tickets that you might buy for say 3 wks of use.
Its among the few T1 credits that actually encourage us to 'live better'.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

balexis said:


> All details here:
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/transitpass/
> 
> List of requirements to support your claim:
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns360-390/364/whtnd-eng.html


I read the list of requirements to support your claim. There is a problem with the last line "the identity of the rider, either by name or unique identifier.". At this point, I don't think there is name of the payer or the owner of the pass in the receipt. What do you think?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Goo to know- I had no idea you could claim transit. Now if you could only claim gas for your car...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Rexkh said:


> I read the list of requirements to support your claim. There is a problem with the last line "the identity of the rider, either by name or unique identifier.". At this point, I don't think there is name of the payer or the owner of the pass in the receipt. What do you think?


My take (and what I've always done): You make your claim when you complete your T1. The supporting passes etc, are not included with your T1. It is only if you are ever audited or the CRA requests supporting data in a followup, that you would have to provide your monthly passes with your name written on them. Receipts as they note if it is not apparent the pass was yours or what the cost was. Making a claim if you don't have supporting info risks you going to purgatory.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there somewhere to write your name on it? I remember claiming my monthly passes years back from the Toronto transit. There was a grey strip on the back of the pass to sign. 

https://www.ttc.ca/Fares_and_passes/Passes/Tax_credits_for_transit_passes.jsp

Call up your transit system and ask if they have a special form or receipt. Or check out their website for any info.


----------

